# New Amtrak Cascades Trains



## SeattleGuy (Jan 17, 2020)

Does anyone know which of the scheduled Amtrak Cascades trains (Seattle to/from Portland/Vancouver BC) are the newer Talgo 8 cars owned by Oregon DOT? They're so much brighter and more pleasant than the dingy, dark, and dated Talgo 6 cars with the leather seats that look like they're from That 70s Show.

My understanding (and experience) is that WSDOT and Amtrak own the older Talgo 6; I'm not sure whether ODOT exclusively runs Talgo 8 or not. The PDF schedule does not include train model info.

Thanks


----------



## TC_NYC (Jan 17, 2020)

No idea, but I agree, pretty big difference and love the new cars.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 17, 2020)

My understanding is that all Cascades run on a rotating schedule, so every xx weeks they are in Seattle to undergo scheduled maintenance. Thus, there is no specific run they would be on all the time.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 18, 2020)

the_traveler said:


> My understanding is that all Cascades run on a rotating schedule, so every xx weeks they are in Seattle to undergo scheduled maintenance. Thus, there is no specific run they would be on all the time.


That is correct, except for the Seattle-Vancouver 516-519 pair where the trainset stays on that run. And is a Series 6.


----------



## sitzplatz17 (Feb 22, 2021)

Interestingly while walking past King Street today it looks like one of the two Talgo 6 sets have been removed from track 1. It’s been sitting there for almost a year so I wonder if it’s headed somewhere?


----------

